# what to do with the litter



## x.Laura.x (May 26, 2009)

my litter of babies are now 2 weeks old but they haven't opened there eyes just yet. Ive sexed them and i have 5 males and 3 females  what i was wondering was... can i keep all the males together? as my sister wants them and i don't really want to sell them i'd like to keep them all if i could its just i dont have that much space anymore for more cages so if they could all go in one cage that would be great!! the other thing was that i have a 64l converted rub with 4 mice in at the moment where the mummy mouse came from, could i keep the mum and the 3 babies together and add the 3 babies to the excisting 4 mice? thanks!!


----------



## Loose (May 24, 2009)

If the boys have been together since birth they usually get on OK but obviously any signs of fighting you really must seperate bullys etc... Females are usually ok with adding new females to the group, just aslong as you place them in a neutral cage. I would personally add the baby does to the cage first, leave them for 10minutes or so and then add the others, to prevent the older ones bullying the younger ones but i don't think it's necessary, like i said does are pretty tolerant


----------



## x.Laura.x (May 26, 2009)

thanks for the advice, i'll do that!!  x


----------



## x.kathy.x (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi laura, we have a group of 6 boys together, they are well and truely adult now. They all get on fine for the most part, but there were 7 of them. One was taken out for breeding and he would not go back in   he just caused uproar so is now housed alone. Give them a big rub and they should be fine  Kathyxx


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

x.kathy.x said:


> Give them a big rub and they should be fine  Kathyxx


by "rub" I think Kathy means really usefull box (or tank/cage) and not an actual rub on the tummy :lol:


----------



## x.Laura.x (May 26, 2009)

ok thanks  well they have just opened they're eyes so i still have 2 and a half weeks or so to go, im either putting them in a 64l rub  or i've just brought a ferplast duna cage which i guess is big enough for 5 pet mice?


----------



## x.kathy.x (Jun 7, 2009)

:lol: :lol: Of corse thats what i meant, silly :!: 
But the other sort works a treat too :lol: :lol:


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## MarlaAlVutha (Nov 7, 2009)

I know this is an old thread, but I am curious as to how your boys are getting on? My sister and I have had pretty good luck keeping multipule males together.

I had been advised not to take the bully out but to take theone who was being bullied out. I have not tried that but wanted to pass it on.

I also like to give the males lots and lots of things to clmb on, up, under, and over. I have found that it is best not to give them a house type box cause they tend to fight over that more.

One more thing that we do that I think that helps is we do not feed in the same area. Food is spread out throught the entire cage.

Best of Luck
Brenn


----------



## x.Laura.x (May 26, 2009)

hellooo,

sadly i ended up having to split them all up. They were fine for about 6 monts and there was the odd squeeking but it started getting violent and they were all getting ripped open. Even when i tried taking the bullies out the rest still ripped each other open. They seem quite lonely now and im not really sure what to do. I've tried introducing two together again (2 less dominant ones) but they just started fighting and i didn't want to risk them getting ripped open again as i keep them in a rodent shed and not im my room so i can't really keep a close eye on them. I don't mind having the extra few cages to clean out and i don't want to give them up but i just hope they are happy on their own 

laura x


----------

